# Sponge Filter



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

does anyone know where i could possibly find Sponge Filters at?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

canadian aquatics or I have some to sell


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

cool ill find out how much canadian aquatics is


----------

